# What does your dog like to chew on?



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I think that my dogs are deprived... :w00t:. They have a few nylabones and kongs, and lots of toys of course, but they have nothing else to chew on. I've heard people mention bully sticks or other chews, but I've never had any for my guys. So what types of chew things does your dog like to chew on? Looking for recommendations.

Thanks.
Debbie


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Besides me, she gets rawhide chewies.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

bully sticks - costco carries them ; some people really like the tendons.. which are spiraled - but i find both to be stinky (feed lot smell) but the dogs love them and i love
the dogs.. and i grew up on cattle ranch.. 

i've had 4 dogs in my office chewing on them this a.m. - i have since opened the door and removed all but one dog. LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My dog's LOVE bully sticks!!! I like them because they last a long time and big pieces don't come off. Mine also loved duck wrapped rawhide chews, but I only give them to them when I'm right there.Laurel will chew on her stuffed animals also.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My dog's always chew on something.. When we go to the vet he always says their teeth look great. He says they chew on bullies don't they?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Churpie Chews---even Lisel has started on them! She also has a regular tooth brush she chews on! and my watch band! 
Heini gave us something called "dog's chewing gum" which is actually some sort of dried liver & Kitzel likes that too. 
We don't have the bully sticks, etc. here. I order Churpies on-line & pick them up when I am stateside. They last a long time & I get the medium size. Lisel's mouth is a bit small but it doesn't stop her.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

My dogs like to chew on everything they can get their mouths on. They have kongs, nylabones, and some chew toys. I really need to get some bully sticks, because all of their other chews go way to fast


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Churpie Chews---even Lisel has started on them! She also has a regular tooth brush she chews on! and my watch band!
> Heini gave us something called "dog's chewing gum" which is actually some sort of dried liver & Kitzel likes that too.
> We don't have the bully sticks, etc. here. I order Churpies on-line & pick them up when I am stateside. They last a long time & I get the medium size. Lisel's mouth is a bit small but it doesn't stop her.


Sandi,

I read a couple of reviews online that said these chews didn't last long and that their dogs were able to eat them quickly... do you find that? Have you ever tried Himalayan chews? The people who complained about the Churpie Chews said that the Himalayan chews lasted longer.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I also saw that there were bully sticks with odor and with no odor???? What's that about? And is any brand better than another? Petco seems to have their own brand... has anyone tried them?

Thanks in advance for the information!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've never tried "no odor" I'll look for them. I've gotten them at Petland and Pet People.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My Yorkies have bigger mouths than Laurel and they chew things way faster than she does but the bully sticks still last a long time even for the Yorkies. Maybe the reviews are people with large dog's.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

harrysmom said:


> Sandi,
> 
> I read a couple of reviews online that said these chews didn't last long and that their dogs were able to eat them quickly... do you find that? Have you ever tried Himalayan chews? The people who complained about the Churpie Chews said that the Himalayan chews lasted longer.


I don't know Debbie---maybe they buy the small ones---or they have big dogs? Kitzel is an avid chewer & he can destroy one, but it takes a good long while. I take them away when they get small as I don't want any problems.
I have heard the Himalayans are not as good as the churpies, but I have not tried them. I am so satisfied I would not go to another brand. Even Lisel is taking up a relationship w/them. :thumbsup:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky loves bully sticks, but I've found out that they have to be the thick ones. He chews up the thin ones like candy. The thick ones last a while though. Recently we tried buffalo bully sticks. He likes those just as well as the beef ones. He also gets pig ears every once in a while. They are pretty gross though, so I don't get them for him very often


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh mine are CRAZY about bully sticks. :w00t: I've tried many different kinds then stumbled upon this site: Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick I didn't realize there was a difference in the quality of bully sticks until I read about them on this site. I now always buy the odor free ones six inch ones. These seem to even last forever and are are safe to leave with them when I'm gone. I've NEVER seen them get a piece off big enough to choke on--not even close or I wouldn't risk it. I'm not sure if they ever chew on them while I'm gone or if they sleep the whole time, but I feel less guilty leaving them in their playpen with a bully stick for each one. I also have a cow's hoof that they like to chew on occasionally. That is indestructible. Since they have bully sticks, nyla bones and kongs have absolutely no appeal to them.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Debbie....B&E are big chewers. Every evening they look for me to give them something to chew on. They get their Busy Buddy toys filled w/treats but then for chew time I give them either a Get Naked Chew or Sam's Yams Sweet Potato chews. I'm always looking for other healthy alternatives too.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Thick bully or pizzle sticks make the dogs go crazy here. I don't mind the smell. They seem to really make their mouths healthy when they chew them regularly. 

They also love rawhide chews but I only give them the skinny twisted sticks (not the bones with big hard lumps they could ingest). They're methodical chewers too so I see the risk with them as being really low, but we haven't used them in quite a while.

The other "chews" I give them really do get consumed fairly quickly. They seem to really love these little bones which also give them fresh bresh temporarily: 
http://www.amazon.com/Anti-Oxidant-8-9-Ounce-Dental-Treats-Large/dp/B005QRPGVA

Those really do go fast though, so not sure they really qualify as a "chew".


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Bully Sticks, my boo loves it when I brush his hair, when he is in his crate, or when he is just wanting to get his chew on (since he is teething).


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My dogs eat through bully sticks like its a cookie. 

I tried the Churpie Chews but Roo has a rare form of diabetes and they were so salty it didn't work out. They did hold up well. 

I mostly stick to rawhide because Roo's sensitive tummy tolerates it. It is absolutely essential if you give rawhide that it only be done under supervision. I never leave the boys alone with a chew. I also purchase chews a size larger than what a dog my size would normally get. Remove small pieces immediately.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

educ8m said:


> Oh mine are CRAZY about bully sticks. :w00t: I've tried many different kinds then stumbled upon this site: Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick I didn't realize there was a difference in the quality of bully sticks until I read about them on this site. I now always buy the odor free ones six inch ones. These seem to even last forever and are are safe to leave with them when I'm gone. I've NEVER seen them get a piece off big enough to choke on--not even close or I wouldn't risk it. I'm not sure if they ever chew on them while I'm gone or if they sleep the whole time, but I feel less guilty leaving them in their playpen with a bully stick for each one. I also have a cow's hoof that they like to chew on occasionally. That is indestructible. Since they have bully sticks, nyla bones and kongs have absolutely no appeal to them.


I just ordered some from this site.... thanks! I'll let you know how they like them!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

jmm said:


> My dogs eat through bully sticks like its a cookie.
> 
> I tried the Churpie Chews but Roo has a rare form of diabetes and they were so salty it didn't work out. They did hold up well.
> 
> I mostly stick to rawhide because Roo's sensitive tummy tolerates it. It is absolutely essential if you give rawhide that it only be done under supervision. I never leave the boys alone with a chew. I also purchase chews a size larger than what a dog my size would normally get. Remove small pieces immediately.


I was thinking of ordering some of the churpie chews, primarily for Harry, but if they are salty, they won't work for him either, since he already takes lasix occasionally for water retention.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

mom2bijou said:


> Debbie....B&E are big chewers. Every evening they look for me to give them something to chew on. They get their Busy Buddy toys filled w/treats but then for chew time I give them either a Get Naked Chew or Sam's Yams Sweet Potato chews. I'm always looking for other healthy alternatives too.


Tammy,

I have kongs for them that I fill with treats in the morning, but at night Harry and Ted are always looking for something to chew. I tried the sweet potato chews years ago, but I think they're worth another try. Thanks for reminding me about them!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't really have "chewers" here. I buy dried sweet potatos wrapped in chicken, but they just work on them till they eat them up. 

Also I bought a bag of the white square raw hide things a while back. The bag must have been open and near my grooming table and tippped over recently, so Ava has been carrying them around and taking them outside to hide. She enjoys chewing on them once in a while. 

There's one on Tink's chair right now, maybe he chews on it, but i haven't seen him chewing....


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Zooey is a mild chewer (6" bully sticks take her weeks to go through), but she goes gaga over salmon skin rolls. Talk about stinky, but she loves them.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler isn't a huge chewer, Debbie. I don't like the swizzle kind of bully sticks. They smell, I found that they stained his face and he would get them so chewed that they turned white and soft and I think that's what some dogs have choked on..sometimes it's halfway down their throat. I just recently got trachea, which I saw Crystal recommend. It's a hit with him. Doesn't smell or stain like the other and I think she said something about deriving glucosomine from chewing them. I got some at my local store that are about 5-6" long. I also don't give it to him unsupervised. I'm very leery of where these products come from too and only use them if sourced and manufactured in the USA.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

My girl will not chew on anything and her breath shows it!!! When we got her she had really bad teeth (there were 5 just "floating" in her gums) and we got her extensive dental work hoping once we got that under control it would help, but even thought she eats better now she will not chew!! She got a Kong for Christmas and she will lick the peanut butter out but only if it's easy to get and everything else I have bought she has ignored completely (I have donated countless bags of treats to a lower income family that we know)...any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a bunch of crocodiles here! 
All though, they love bully sticks, they are saved for special occasions, as they can really devour them.
I always have on the floor, Nylabones & real Antlers. 
Even Kongs have proved too edible!
They also get Zuke's chew bones.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

harrysmom said:


> I was thinking of ordering some of the churpie chews, primarily for Harry, but if they are salty, they won't work for him either, since he already takes lasix occasionally for water retention.


Yes Debbie, they are salty---so I would not in your shoes! Let me know how you like these bully sticks you have ordered, please.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm all about the odor-less bully sticks. Mika, and all other visiting dogs for that matter, love them. I would never buy the smelly ones, they are gross.


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

bentley loves bully sticks,he chews them up a little fast. i would love to get him real antlers to try. right now i cant really afford to order stuff online.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella is teething, so her go to teething option is our wrought iron furniture  . Good thing she can't hurt it. She also loves to chew on her crate door. Oh and her horsey bears ears ~ poor thing, horsey needs constant baths lol!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey used to be a huge chewer. He has tried pretty much every chewie out there - bully sticks, lamb pizzle sticks, Himalayan and Churpi chews, antlers, buffalo tendons, lamb and beef tracheas, sweet potato chews, Merrick corporal caps and flossies. He is not much in to chewing anymore (I think maybe he just grew out of it) but he still owns a ton of chewies that he likes to carry around and hide. Every once in a while he gets the urge to chew, but it doesn't happen as much anymore  I'm kind of sad about that, since chewing is so good for their teeth.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Chews for post Op*



Snowbody said:


> Tyler isn't a huge chewer, Debbie. I don't like the swizzle kind of bully sticks. They smell, I found that they stained his face and he would get them so chewed that they turned white and soft and I think that's what some dogs have choked on..sometimes it's halfway down their throat. I just recently got trachea, which I saw Crystal recommend. It's a hit with him. Doesn't smell or stain like the other and I think she said something about deriving glucosomine from chewing them. I got some at my local store that are about 5-6" long. I also don't give it to him unsupervised. I'm very leery of where these products come from too and only use them if sourced and manufactured in the USA.


Sue, 
Is there a Brand for the trachea that you bought or just any USA one?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

harrysmom said:


> I just ordered some from this site.... thanks! I'll let you know how they like them!


Debbie, glad to see you ordered some of the bully sticks from bestbullysticks.com. I love having plenty on hand and always take one or two with me when I visit any friend who has dogs. For many it's their first taste of a bully stick and they obsess over them!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I have ordered from Bestbullysticks.com before. They have good deals but don't you find their bully sticks smell so bad? That's the only reason I stopped ordering from them.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Jasper is never far from a rawhide chewstick, he doesn't chew it, just keeps it by him. Dusty thinks he's interested but decides he isn't after a sniff or two. Alvin always preferred the eyes of stuffed animals...creepy around here with a bunch of eyeless stuffed animals.

I've never seen bully sticks, I am going to have to look into that. The vet recommended mixing Science Diet Oral Care food with regular food, and the dogs love it so much I use it for treats instead.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Mine both love to chew. Their all time favourite is the flossies. I buy the smaller ones so they have a chance to soften the ends. They don't really consume any, just chew. They also love the Himalayan and Churpi chews, not too fussed on Antlers. Veal bullies are reasonably popular. I do stuff kongs for them, particularly when I go out. Also fill treat balls and other things they have to work at to get the treats out. Lately we got some trachea and corporal caps from Crystal. They loved the trachea initially but it hasn't been a big favourite. They love the corporal caps though. 

I think you have to watch each dog carefully in regard to chews to see how they manage them. I won't feed Lola some brands of sweet potato chews as she seemed to have a tendency to semi choke on them.

Also I get RAW mini sliced marrow bones for them. They love them. They come in packets of 4. I remove some of the marrow for little Penny as it is a bit too rich for her to eat all at once.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany's not much of a chewer. If she's in the mood for chewing, she likes dehydrated chicken or duck feet and flossies. Sometimes she just takes her chewies into the corner and lays down with them.


----------



## Ouchee (Jan 31, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> also has a regular tooth brush she chews on! .


yes my pupp does the same. loves chewing on my old toothbrush.

Also i haven't bought my puppy any bully sticks or anything yet. So far for snack chewing. I will give my puppy a carrot. I cut the carrot in 1/2 and he loves chewing on it. Takes a cpl hours to finish 1/2 and when it's not finished. he carries it everywhere. lol


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I got the order from bestbullysticks.com about a week ago. I was nervous at first because Harry (because of his liver problem) can't have any meat and sometimes things bother him. But, Harry isn't at all interested in the bully sticks, so I don't have to worry about that. Ben will chew on them sometimes, but he's so into his favorite toy that he'd still rather carry that around. My black lab, Max, loves to chew on bones, but he doesn't want the bully sticks at all. 

Teddy and Sprite are the two that really love the bully sticks. I bought the 12 inch sticks and they're practically bigger than Sprite's whole body, but she drags them around without a problem. They're supposed to be odorless, but they still smell, so I can only imagine what the regular ones smell like. 

It turns out that Harry really loves the sweet potato chews, but they literally made him crazy, so he won't have anymore of those. :blink::blink: 

So, thanks for the tip on the bully sticks, ladies!! Let us know if you find any other good chewies!!!

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Paper towels :blink:. Hey at least I get exercise chasing them. :thumbsup:


----------

